# Yiddish: we will live forever



## Francioski

I'd like to know if " מיר וועלן לעבן אויף אייביק " is grammatically correct and if not what should be the correct form. It should mean "we will live forever" but unfortunately I'm not so sure. Can anyone help me, please?


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Transliteration: "mir veln lebn oyf eybiq" (for people who know Yiddish but can't read it).
Let's wait for someone who knows Yiddish.


----------



## berndf

Sounds fine to me, but my knowledge of Yiddish is passive only.


----------



## solysombra

Francioski said:


> I'd like to know if " מיר וועלן לעבן אויף אייביק " is grammatically correct and if not what should be the correct form. It should mean "we will live forever" but unfortunately I'm not so sure. Can anyone help me, please?



It´s correct.


----------



## perpend

It probably means "Wir wollen leben auf ewig", in "German Yiddish".

The grammar in German wouldn't permit that, but the Yiddish does.

In English, I'd say: We would like to live for forever.


----------



## Gary224

i checked on www.yiddish.biz where i am learning yiddish. it seems that there are two ways to say "to live. "

וווינען and לעבן. i assume לעבן means to live like "to be alive."


----------



## berndf

_וווינען_ (from German _wohnen_) means _to live_ in the sense of_ to dwell, to reside_ as in _I live in London_, _I live 5, Elm Street_ or _I've been living in this flat for 10 years_.


----------



## duvija

berndf said:


> _וווינען_ (from German _wohnen_) means _to live_ in the sense of_ to dwell, to reside_ as in _I live in London_, _I live 5, Elm Street_ or _I've been living in this flat for 10 years_.


----------

